# Mrs. Roots Orchids



## Candace (Aug 12, 2008)

I read the article in the recent O.D. about Mrs. Roots Orchids-a flasking business. The article was very interesting, I thought. I couldn't find a website for them. Does anyone know if there is one?


----------



## Ernie (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah, there's one young lady pictured in the article that would make a fine Richard Feynman!!! :drool:

-Steve Jobs


----------



## neo-guy (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't believe they have a website. They are located down here in Westminster/Huntington Beach. There are quite a few hobbyist and nurseries that use them, including me.
Very nice people and they do nice flasking!
Peter T.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Aug 13, 2008)

Interesting how so many of us Roots ended up in the orchid business.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2008)

What's in a name?!


----------



## shakkai (Aug 13, 2008)

An orchid by any other name would smell so sweet? (As long as its a Neo!)


----------



## Candace (Aug 13, 2008)

> I don't believe they have a website. They are located down here in Westminster/Huntington Beach. There are quite a few hobbyist and nurseries that use them, including me.



Ah, ok.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 13, 2008)

Speaking of O.D., what a piece of art! I just started getting a subscription and I can't believe the quality of the photos both in the magazine and on the cover. Okay, and I don't just look at the pretty pictures, I read the articles too. 

Joanne


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 13, 2008)

practicallyostensible said:


> Interesting how so many of us Roots ended up in the orchid business.



is that root or roots? ufford(s) and root(s) are related; each married the other a few times in upstate ny around the turn of the century (1800's to 1900's) in upstate ny... I work with a root whose family also came to north america in the early 1630's, and he used to do landscaping, mowing and tropical bonsai when in florida


----------



## Candace (Aug 13, 2008)

The Mrs. Root that I'm mentioning is actually the sister-in-law to Terry Root.

I think your name can definately tweak with your destiny. Think of all the Payne, Pain, Panes out there who are dentists. My allergist, who I got shots from once a week for 2 years, was named Dr. Au (pronounced OW. Like OW you gave me a damn shot in the arm.)


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 14, 2008)

Candace said:


> My allergist, who I got shots from once a week for 2 years, was named Dr. Au (pronounced OW. Like OW you gave me a damn shot in the arm.)



 sounds like some issues there! perhaps you'd like to give your allergist an 'au-ie'?

i hadn't even stopped to think that terry root could possibly be a relative (if related to the other upstate ny roots...)


----------



## practicallyostensible (Aug 14, 2008)

cnycharles said:


> is that root or roots? ufford(s) and root(s) are related; each married the other a few times in upstate ny around the turn of the century (1800's to 1900's) in upstate ny... I work with a root whose family also came to north america in the early 1630's, and he used to do landscaping, mowing and tropical bonsai when in florida



Interesting, my family is Root but as far as we know, didn't come to the states until the early 1900's.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2008)

shakkai said:


> An orchid by any other name would smell so sweet? (As long as its a Neo!)



Obviously someone was confused and thought this was Neotalk! oke:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2008)

cnycharles said:


> sounds like some issues there! perhaps you'd like to give your allergist an 'au-ie'?



My ex' used to bite the dentist when he hurt her during procedures! :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> ..I can't believe the quality of the photos both in the magazine and on the cover. Okay, and I don't just look at the pretty pictures, I read the articles too.
> 
> Joanne



Sure you do!


----------



## Heather (Aug 14, 2008)

Candace said:


> I think your name can definately tweak with your destiny. Think of all the Payne, Pain, Panes out there who are dentists. My allergist, who I got shots from once a week for 2 years, was named Dr. Au (pronounced OW. Like OW you gave me a damn shot in the arm.)



In Albuquerque there was a dentist - Dr. Ken Hurt. His motto was "it's a name, not an intention."


----------



## shakkai (Aug 14, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Obviously someone was confused and thought this was Neotalk! oke:



You mean it isn't?  I thought that was just a typo...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2008)

shakkai said:


> You mean it isn't?  I thought that was just a typo...



No problem, besseae hit squad is on a flight to UK as we speak. :ninja:


----------



## shakkai (Aug 14, 2008)

They probably won't make it through customs! but if they do... :fight:

That said, if they could get the Paph. malipoense fragrance combined with besseae colouring - I'd have a new perfect plant! Until then...:evil:


----------



## practicallyostensible (Aug 14, 2008)

Heather said:


> In Albuquerque there was a dentist - Dr. Ken Hurt. His motto was "it's a name, not an intention."



Awesome.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 15, 2008)

shakkai said:


> They probably won't make it through customs! but if they do... :fight:


"They see you when you're sleeping.
They know when you're awake.
They know when you've been bad or good..." - _Hit-squad theme song._



shakkai said:


> That said, if they could get the Paph. malipoense fragrance combined with besseae colouring - I'd have a new perfect plant! Until then...:evil:



Not quite besseae colors but Phrag Hanne Popow often has that raspberry fragrance! :wink:


----------



## Jim Toomey (Aug 27, 2008)

Sooo do we have a phone number to contact Mrs. Roots orchids?
Any contact info at all?
Thanks,
Jim T


----------

